

'Lucky' Woman Who Won Lottery Four Times - jc123
http://www.businessinsider.com/4-time-lottery-winner-not-exactly-lucky-2011-8

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2861390>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2868747>

========

Related - breaking the Massachusetts State Lottery:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828122> <\- lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2829953>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834002>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839674>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842018>

========

Also related, breaking the scratch card lottery:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166555> <\- This has lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166829>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2174333>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2181729>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2186178>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2188198>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2202232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2241306>

